# Bread n Butter Jalapeno's



## CajunBob

Here's a spin on Bread n Butter pickles. I have the recipe if anyone wants it.


----------



## castaway300

i dont want the recipe...i want a jar....looks good.


----------



## Don Smith

PM sent.
Thanks.


----------



## w_r_ranch

Send the recipe my way. We are always looking to try different things. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Supergas

*Recipe Please*

Man that looks great..

I love Jalapeno's anyway you can make or cook them as well as most other chili's.

Please send the recipe to: [email protected]

thanks,,

SG


----------



## CajunBob

Supergas said:


> Man that looks great..
> 
> I love Jalapeno's anyway you can make or cook them as well as most other chili's.
> 
> Please send the recipe to: [email protected]
> 
> thanks,,
> 
> SG


E-mail sent


----------



## dsjones21

Please send my way as well.


----------



## willeye

awesome, send it to me please.


----------



## pick44

Please...Me too ..

Thanks

Pick ><>


----------



## FishBone

Robert, please send me the recipe.
[email protected]

Thanks buddy.


----------



## CajunBob

FishBone said:


> Robert, please send me the recipe.
> [email protected]
> 
> Thanks buddy.


Sent you the e-mail Enjoy


----------



## Meadowlark

Dang that sounds GREAT! I would really like to have that one please. [email protected]

Thank you.


----------



## CajunBob

Meadowlark said:


> Dang that sounds GREAT! I would really like to have that one please. [email protected]
> 
> Thank you.


Sent


----------



## Slip

Pm or post here for all? Sounds great.


----------



## CajunBob

slip knot said:


> Pm or post here for all? Sounds great.


PM sent


----------



## Slip

Thanks


----------



## CopanoCruisin

With a name like cajun bob, they gotta be good! Please pm the receipe to me. That sounds like a great new twist on Jalepenos!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## POP "N" CORK

Could you please send me the recipe also?
[email protected]

Thank You
JR


----------



## m6mdiablo

could you send me the recipe also.
thank you


----------



## CajunBob

POP "N" CORK said:


> Could you please send me the recipe also?
> [email protected]
> 
> Thank You
> JR


 Sent enjoy


----------



## CajunBob

m6mdiablo said:


> could you send me the recipe also.
> thank you


 Message sent


----------



## garybryan

I love bread & butter Jalapenos. Would you please send me the recipe and the recipe for your pickled okra would be real nice too. [email protected] 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## CajunBob

garybryan said:


> I love bread & butter Jalapenos. Would you please send me the recipe and the recipe for your pickled okra would be real nice too. [email protected]
> Thanks for sharing


 Sent you both of them Enjoy


----------



## HAIRCUTTER

Both sound great , please send me the recipe for both too.
Thanks, 
Rod 
[email protected]


----------



## sammytx

*yes please*

I would like a copy of the recipe as well, and the okra one too. I am growing okra this year for the first time and have a ton.
thanks,
sammy


----------



## CajunBob

HAIRCUTTER said:


> Both sound great , please send me the recipe for both too.
> Thanks,
> Rod
> [email protected]


E-mail sent enjoy !!


----------



## CajunBob

sammytx said:


> I would like a copy of the recipe as well, and the okra one too. I am growing okra this year for the first time and have a ton.
> thanks,
> sammy


Send me your e-mail the message board is to small. Thanks


----------



## troutredfish

Thanks.............. PM sent


----------



## CajunBob

troutredfish said:


> Thanks.............. PM sent


 Sent enjoy


----------



## fishhook46

*bread and butter jalapenos*

Yessir,I would love to try that recipe,could you please send it to me? thanks in advance [email protected]


----------



## speckle-catcher

why not post it?


----------



## fishhook46

*bread and butter jalapeno*



fishhook46 said:


> Yessir,I would love to try that recipe,could you please send it to me? thanks in advance [email protected]


 gave you a bad e-mail address,try this [email protected] thanks again


----------



## CajunBob

fishhook46 said:


> gave you a bad e-mail address,try this [email protected] thanks again


Sent


----------



## CajunBob

speckle-catcher said:


> why not post it?


It is to big !!!


----------



## Bay Bear

Would love the recipe, thanks in advance!


----------



## speckle-catcher

I'd like to have it: [email protected]


----------



## CajunBob

speckle-catcher said:


> I'd like to have it: [email protected]


Sent


----------



## fangard

I'll take it as well.

[email protected]

Thanks,


----------



## CajunBob

fangard said:


> I'll take it as well.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Thanks,


 Sent


----------



## norman williams

*B & B Recipe*

Please send me a copy of Recipe. Thanks in advance
[email protected]


----------



## McRae

I just picked a bunch of pepper so I would love to have this, also the okra one if you wouldn't mind. [email protected] Thanks a million.


----------



## CajunBob

Sent


----------



## Yellowtail

Please send me your recipe. I had too many okras this season I didn't know what to do with them, finally got too tired & left them grow old. I also have too many long peppers (not Jalapeno) but I think your recipe would be a good idea to stock up those peppers. Time for me to buy a few pickle jars.
my email: [email protected]
Thanks in advance.


----------



## jfoster

*B & B Peppers*

I would love to have the recipe. Thanks


----------



## fishingtwo

pm sent----thanks cajunbob


----------



## CajunBob

norman williams said:


> Please send me a copy of Recipe. Thanks in advance
> [email protected]


 Sent enjoy !!


----------



## CajunBob

I will send the recipe in the am


----------



## Ronnie Locke

Would like the recipe too
[email protected]


----------



## TheSampsonator

I would love to try your recipe as well...

[email protected]

Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## Anthony

Would like to try the recipe also.

There was an article in our local paper about using sliced squash also.

Please send a copy of your recipe to [email protected]

Thanks You!


----------



## CajunBob

Sorry for the delay I think I got it sent to everyone !! Enjoy


----------



## seaark

would love to have the recipe. [email protected] thanks


----------



## CajunBob

seaark said:


> would love to have the recipe. [email protected] thanks


Sent enjoy


----------



## jebatu

Could I get it from you also Thanks [email protected]


----------



## CajunBob

jebatu said:


> Could I get it from you also Thanks [email protected]


Sent


----------



## seaark

thanks for the recipe already made them and cant wait to try on christmas day.
MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## balvarez

Pepper look great. Please email the recipe also: [email protected]
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## CajunBob

balvarez said:


> Pepper look great. Please email the recipe also: [email protected]
> Thanks,
> Bob


Sent enjoy


----------



## Aggiehunter99

*Bread and butter anything*

please send me the recipe also, anything bread and butter you have....

thanks

[email protected]


----------



## CajunBob

Sent Enjoy


----------



## firedog4$

Please send my your recipe for the b&b Japs and also the okra. Your jars sure look nice are they the one gallon size? E-mail [email protected]


----------



## CajunBob

firedog said:


> Please send my your recipe for the b&b Japs and also the okra. Your jars sure look nice are they the one gallon size? E-mail [email protected]


Sent enjoy
And those are quart jars.


----------



## Charlie2

*Bread and Butter Jalapenos*

CajunBob: Please send me a copy of your recipe for Bread and Butter Jalapenos. My email is : [email protected]

Thanks in advance. C2


----------



## MrsTroutsnot

Hope it's not too late to ask for the recipe also? [email protected] Thanks!!!


----------



## Fuelin

Yes. Please PM it to me. Thanks a ton


----------



## RC's Mom

Fuelin said:


> Yes. Please PM it to me. Thanks a ton


He can't PM it, it's too big (Same reason he couldn't post it here). PM him your e-mail and he will get it to you.


----------



## CajunBob

Sent enjoy


----------



## Garagedoorguy

I love yhosr things send it my way if you get a chance.
Thanks


----------



## RC's Mom

Fuelin said:


> Yes. Please PM it to me. Thanks a ton





Garagedoorguy said:


> I love yhosr things send it my way if you get a chance.
> Thanks


You guys gotta send him an e-mail addy!!


----------



## MrsTroutsnot

Got it...Thanks CajunBob!!!


----------



## rwayne

Would love to have the recipe and thanks. [email protected]


----------



## CajunBob

rwayne said:


> Would love to have the recipe and thanks. [email protected]


Sent


----------



## KevinT

Your providing a real public service here! May I have it also?
[email protected]


----------



## Rubberback

I need it I grow my own. [email protected] Thanks Bro


----------



## CajunBob

KevinT said:


> Your providing a real public service here! May I have it also?
> [email protected]


That's how I roll bro !! Sent enjoy


----------



## CajunBob

Rubberback said:


> I need it I grow my own. [email protected] Thanks Bro


Got you covered too enjoy


----------



## alien750

Could you send me both? Just got my 1st garden planted and just waiting now. [email protected]


----------



## chuck leaman

Send it my way if you would. [email protected]


----------



## CajunBob

chuck leaman Send it my way if you would. [email protected]
Today 09:32 AM
alien750 Could you send me both? Just got my 1st garden planted and just waiting now. [email protected]
Today 06:57 AM

Got you both covered sent enjoy


----------



## StinkBait

Got it! Thank you sir!


----------



## Sugar Land YAK

*Please*

Please send to:

[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## Slightly Dangerous

Looks fantastic Bob. Please send me the recipe.
Jerry


----------



## CajunBob

I think I got everbody if I missed you please let me know


----------



## stan hawkins

*B&B J*

Me too [email protected].


----------



## CajunBob

stan hawkins said:


> Me too [email protected].


You should have it now Sir enjoy


----------



## lowensome1866

Please send it my way [email protected]


----------



## CajunBob

lowensome1866 said:


> Please send it my way [email protected]


Sent enjoy !!


----------



## lowensome1866

CajunBob said:


> Sent enjoy !!


I will thanks!!


----------



## WildThings

Ahhh you missed me LOL

wildthingstaxidermy at hotmail.com

Thanks
WT


----------



## CajunBob

WildThings said:


> Ahhh you missed me LOL
> 
> wildthingstaxidermy at hotmail.com
> 
> Thanks
> WT


Nope I got you covered !! enjoy


----------



## WildThings

CajunBob said:


> Nope I got you covered !! enjoy


yessir enjoying reading it and preparing for them right now :smile:


----------



## Wishn' I was Fishn'

I would love to have both recipes. Both of my boys love pickled okra; I can't keep it in the house. Thanks.

mmckibbi at gmail.com


----------



## tmyfml

If u have a chance, i would love to try it out..

[email protected]


----------



## CajunBob

Sent uall enjoy and please share.


----------



## Jay-Tex

I would love recipe too! [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## CajunBob

Jay-Tex said:


> I would love recipe too! [email protected]
> 
> Thanks!


Sent


----------



## asharpshooter

Thank-you for the recipes.


----------



## Reel Blessed

Would love the recipes as well. Thanks

[email protected]


----------



## Fishing Logic

I would like it too. My wife started canning stuff last year from garden. I'll be over run with pepper before long. Thanks..


----------



## txjoker

Please PM me the recipe as well! Thanks!


----------



## crawfort

Thanks in advance for the recipe.
It looks great!

[email protected]


----------



## CajunBob

Ok I got it sent to all of you.


----------



## RedHooker

Please send that recipe on to me as well, that looks great.
[email protected]


----------



## Fishing Logic

Green sent thanks CB.


----------



## orange2thebone

me too please! [email protected] or pm me, or save me some time and shoot me the cost for couple of quarts.


----------



## CajunBob

orange2thebone said:


> me too please! [email protected] or pm me, or save me some time and shoot me the cost for couple of quarts.


What LOL I don;t sell mine I eat them but you should have the recipe now.


----------



## CajunBob

RedHooker said:


> Please send that recipe on to me as well, that looks great.
> [email protected]


Sent enjoy :cheers:


----------



## RonnieS

I could use both please. Thanks for sharing.
Cabbage sent your way.


----------



## oceanhokie

would love to give this a try as well if you dont mind shootin the recipe this way. thanks alot [email protected]


----------



## CajunBob

Got you covered


----------



## Tyler

Pm the recipe to me too please! I make killer tartar sauce using those instead of sweet pickle relish.


----------



## orange2thebone

CajunBob said:


> What LOL I don;t sell mine I eat them but you should have the recipe now.


Hey just noticed your from Sweeny, Tx I got lots of kin in that neck of the woods. But back to the pickles,:work: please resend cant find the e-mail
Thanks


----------



## CajunBob

orange2thebone said:


> Hey just noticed your from Sweeny, Tx I got lots of kin in that neck of the woods. But back to the pickles,:work: please resend cant find the e-mail
> Thanks


 sent it again.


----------



## surfisher

*bread n butter jalapeno's*

i would love to try it please send me the recipe thanks.sounds real good.


----------



## CajunBob

surfisher said:


> i would love to try it please send me the recipe thanks.sounds real good.


Sent it by PM Enjoy


----------



## txriverrat2001

Pls send recipe to [email protected] - many thanks!!


----------



## CajunBob

txriverrat2001 said:


> Pls send recipe to [email protected] - many thanks!!


 Got you covered enjoy


----------



## Blue Polaski

I would love to try this please send to [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## softball fan

This looks really good could you please send the recipe to stevenw @industryinet.com thanks


----------



## CajunBob

Blue Polaski said:


> I would love to try this please send to [email protected]
> 
> Thanks





softball fan said:


> This looks really good could you please send the recipe to stevenw @industryinet.com thanks


Got you covered enjoy


----------



## alh942

*Me too!!*

I would like the receipt please [email protected]


----------



## CajunBob

alh942 said:


> I would like the receipt please [email protected]


Sent enjoy


----------



## porkchoplc

Has anyone ever tried to pickle habanero peppers? I love pickled jalapenos, but Id love to try a pickled habanero


----------



## CajunBob

*Pepper recipe*



porkchoplc said:


> Has anyone ever tried to pickle habanero peppers? I love pickled jalapenos, but Id love to try a pickled habanero


Shoot me a email address and I will send you a recipe


----------



## Nitro101

Would like the Recipe Thanks/[email protected]


----------



## crtlm66

can i have them as well? [email protected] Thanks


----------



## CajunBob

Nitro101 said:


> Would like the Recipe Thanks/[email protected]





crtlm66 said:


> can i have them as well? [email protected] Thanks


Sent enjoy


----------



## RB II

Please send the b&b japs and okra. [email protected] Thanks.


----------



## renegade red

How about one more time? 
[email protected]

B&b pickle recipe would be great sir

Michael


----------



## CajunBob

Got you covered enjoy


----------



## TRICKY

Please send the recipes my way they look great. Thanks [email protected]


----------



## CajunBob

TRICKY said:


> Please send the recipes my way they look great. Thanks [email protected]


Got you covered


----------



## Kenai King

I would love the recipe. We love bread and butter pickles and jalapeno's!


----------



## jjtroutkiller

Would like the recipe also.

[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## gstanford85

Would also like the recipe. [email protected]

thanks


----------



## CajunBob

Kenai King said:


> I would love the recipe. We love bread and butter pickles and jalapeno's!





jjtroutkiller said:


> Would like the recipe also.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Thanks





gstanford85 said:


> Would also like the recipe. [email protected]
> 
> thanks


Got you covered enjoy


----------



## speckulating

Would love to have recipes...Yours look great!!! Thanks in advance!!

[email protected]


----------



## Nauti 1

send to [email protected] please


----------



## bigl

Both please

[email protected]


----------



## CajunBob

speckulating said:


> Would love to have recipes...Yours look great!!! Thanks in advance!!
> 
> [email protected]





Nauti 1 said:


> send to [email protected] please





bigl said:


> Both please
> 
> [email protected]


Got you covered enjoy them but make a lot. :brew:


----------

